# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Macro Excel permettant d'excuter un dir  de c:\.. puis de choisir un fichier txt   puis rappatrier

## willoweiss

Bonjour,  je voudrais faire une petite macro qui s'ouvrirait automatiquement  l'ouvertir d'un fichier excel    permettant de voir si dans un c: .....    il y a tel ou tel fichier prsent   En effet sur le disque c:  tel endroit on recoit aumatiquement un fichier  qui s'appele  Recettes mais qui change de nom chaque mois puisqu'il est accompagn d'une date.             

Y aurait il moyen via cette macro :

1) d'excuter une sorte de dir    de c:   un endroit bien spcifique
2) ensuite  de choisir tel ou tel fichier   
3) ensuite de rappatrier ce fichier text   en excel


Un tout grand merci svp !!!!

----------


## arosec

Bonsoir willoweiss,

Le monde est petit... Je vois que tu as sem ton poste  diffrents endroit! :;): 

Voici une macro a mettre dans l'objet Thisworkbook:


```

```

J'espre, enfin, que cette macro correspondra  tes attentes!  ::D:

----------


## arosec

Petite prcision:

Il faut ajouter une rfrence  Scripting.FileSystemObject

OU

modifier la ligne


```
Set fso = New Scripting.FileSystemObject
```

par 


```
Set fso = Createobject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
```

A+

----------

